# JButton color change



## xtreme (14. Okt 2008)

Moin,

ich habe einige Button, die ich beim Anklicken farblich verändern möchte. Das kann ich durchaus erreichen, in dem ich eine setBackgroudColor setze. Ist aber ein anderer Button gedrückt worden, möchte ich den vorherigen Button wieder zurücksetzen. Leider bekomme ich dieses LookandFeel vom Standard JButton nicht wieder hin. Ich habe die Farbe auf SystemColor.control gesetzt, leider ohne Auswirkung. 

Wie bekomme ich nach dem Verändern der BackgroundColor wieder das Standardaussehen hin?


----------



## The_S (14. Okt 2008)

suchst du evtl. nur einen JToggleButton? http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JToggleButton.html


----------



## xtreme (14. Okt 2008)

Japp, danke!


----------

